# Wholesale Concentrates: TFM Imports



## DizZa (12/3/18)

Are you an E-Liquid manufacturer? If so we might have some good news for you!

Do you ever so often find yourself in a space of needing only a 16oz from each supplier? 
Forgot to add that one Gallon on your last import?
Almost ready to import yourself but shipping never seems viable?

We have the solution!

The Flavour Mill founded in September of 2016 has grown vastly from just supplying the local Vaping Industry with “DIY” Concentrates and bases, to being a supplier for quite a few E-Liquid ranges in South Africa.
We also found that we simply can not keep stock nor accommodate everyone on a timely basis as often we get contacted for stock right after orders have been placed.

In order to combat this we have built www.tfmimports.com to help us help you! 

For more info on how this will work click here

Please feel free to raise any concerns or ask questions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/3/18)

This is a great initiative!

Good job TFM team!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

